# Thermaltake Level 10 released on newegg



## warup89 (Dec 4, 2009)

I just noticed the Thermatake level 10 case on newegg for a hefty 850$. Even though this case might look nice and innovative the price tag just kills it for me, since i could either spend that money on a nice upgrade or even a whole decent PC by itself. I've also been doing some research on this nifty item, and found out that its 90% plastic, so i dont know about that. anyways here's the newegg link.

Thermaltake Level 10


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 4, 2009)

WTF is that  $850


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 4, 2009)

It's sorta, kinda a Beemer.  Status symbol.  I'll pass.


> Design Collaboration by Thermaltake and BMW Group DesignworksUSA


----------



## MRCL (Dec 4, 2009)

Now if it was all black and red anodized aluminum, came with a matching screen and would be delivered to your door by some hot TT employee chick, THEN I'd say 850 bucks is somewhat justified.


----------



## Binge (Dec 4, 2009)

Does it make coffee and iron my shirts?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 4, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> It's sorta, kinda a Beemer.  Status symbol.  I'll pass.



It looks like somthing a beemer threw up, I'll also pass thats is horrid looking


----------



## warup89 (Dec 4, 2009)

I noticed that this case makes your PC look like a stood-up PS2 =P


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2009)

MRCL said:


> and would be delivered to your door by some hot TT employee chick



The local UPS chick ain't nothing to scoff at...she gets all nervous when she comes to the door because she's dropped a package or two. It's cute. 


I'm partway there...


----------



## Pinchy (Dec 4, 2009)

Been in Aus for a while.

Was gonna get it, till they wanted $1200 AUD for it.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 4, 2009)

$850 for that IMO piece of crap.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2009)

warup89 said:


> I noticed that this case makes your PC look like a stood-up PS2 =P



Yeah it looks like something Sony would make. 

I like the way it looks but not its price. Probably cost them $200 to make anyways.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

How can a manufacture realistically price this at $850?  I'm shocked that this actually is produced.

Anyone remember the Simpson's episode where Homer finds out he has a brother.  Turns out his brother is a millionaire that works for a top car company and puts homer in charge of building a car for the 'average man'.  After homer builds it turns out the car is $82,000 and completely improbable for the manufacture to produce.

I think TT needs to brush up on their Simpsons and learn a lesson or two.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2009)

For less that that you can get the Lian Li Red Spider case, or probably any other Lian Li case for that matter.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 4, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I think TT needs to brush up on their Simpsons and learn a lesson or two.



This is not the first time for them, nor will it be the last. I mean LianLi made that snail-shaped case..sells for just as much. Uh, I cannot remember the name of the case Tt did last, but it had watercooling, and a back panel that was very extended, to hide the wires, and such...the "sword M", or something?


What Tt needs to stop doing is listening to the feedback at tradeshows.


----------



## warup89 (Dec 4, 2009)

....and out of all the materials they could've used to back the price, they decided to go for plastic....PLASTIC, that straight out shows you that the case is fairly "cheap" to make.


----------



## lemode (Dec 4, 2009)

I could make a better looking computer case with a bucket of Lincoln Logs.

And $850?! EFFFFFFFFFFFFF that!


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 4, 2009)

lemode said:


> *I could make a better looking computer case with a bucket of Lincoln Logs.*
> 
> And $850?! EFFFFFFFFFFFFF that!



That would be the best case mod on TPU.  DO IT!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd still take the 800d before this. Don't get me wrong, this case is sexy as a mofo, I just can't see it being very practical.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2009)

this case is stupid


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 4, 2009)

HA! $70 shipping to southeast Georgia. If it's going to be $850, at least give us free shipping.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2009)

It would be worth $850 only if it was a completed PC..... equal to mine or better.

Anybody want to start a pool that this does not make more than 2 sells for the first 2 months?


----------



## KainXS (Dec 5, 2009)

850 bucks huh, 

900+ when you include shipping

I live in NJ so this case costs over 1000 DOLLARS for me using my usual second day mailing or 984(pretty much 1000) with normal shipping







I would pay a max of 1/5th that for this max

fail thermaltake, . . . . fail


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 5, 2009)

KainXS said:


> 850 bucks huh,
> 
> 900+ when you include shipping
> 
> ...



 I fully agree, that is full of FAIL. I'd much rather have 3 Obsidians at that cost and still have money left over for beers


----------



## tnt23 (Dec 8, 2009)

man i understand the hating on the price ...i hate it too

but to me its the most beautiful, original and  practical unmodded case i've ever seen

due to constant  pluggin and unpluggin of drives, i keep my TT eureka case always open

the fact that you can open any compartment of the computer separatly is a great idea imo

 + it seems like u really got some space to work with

too bad its almost the price of the next pc i wanna buy


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> It's sorta, kinda a Beemer.  Status symbol.



not in germany and not in my city


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 10, 2009)

I so want that case, but for $850 cheaper.


----------



## vbx (Dec 20, 2009)

That's actually a nice looking case.  But not for that price.   I wouldn't mind getting a HP blackbird case either.  But that's $400.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else, but for a case $50 to $180 is my normal price range.  $250 is my limit and that would have to be one helluva $250 case.

I think I will look into building something similar but with clear acrylic for the base plate.  That should make it look like each compartment is floating in mid-air.  Though the wires would be visible  for some devices.


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2009)

For maximum thermal performance, the Level 10 adopted the similar aerodynamic criteria that can be rivaled by Formula 1 race cars.

that was written about the case on newegg, WTF am i gonna pick it up and be throwing it around, why do i need a case to be aerodynamic, too much for a case yeah it might look cool but i could make one of these in  for about 100 dollars.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> For maximum thermal performance, the Level 10 adopted the similar aerodynamic criteria that can be rivaled by Formula 1 race cars.
> 
> that was written about the case on newegg, WTF am i gonna pick it up and be throwing it around, why do i need a case to be aerodynamic, too much for a case yeah it might look cool but i could make one of these in  for about 100 dollars.


LOL, come to China and you can get that made for $50


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> LOL, come to China and you can get that made for $50



im close, im in south korea, dammit you got me by 50 bucks HAHAHAHA


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

TBH, whats wrong with Thermaltake nowadays? :shadedshu
They are releasing a crap load of overpriced junk on the market. 

I seriously feel sorry for DarkSaber who have to review this junk.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/WingRS_301/4.html


----------



## Marineborn (Dec 20, 2009)

it just cause its something not alot of people want to pay for but then know there gonna make a killing on that one dude that wants to elongate his epeen, so they dont care


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> it just cause its something not alot of people want to pay for but then know there gonna make a killing on that one dude that wants to elongate his epeen, so they dont care


Unfortunately they will have a shorter e-peen because it looks like they can't fit 5970s in there


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 21, 2009)

ya it cost way to much for what you get. here is a linc to a review on it even has a video.
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=834


----------



## zithe (Jan 7, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> It's sorta, kinda a Beemer.  Status symbol.



I thought beemer's symbolized being over the age of 40 and having a divorce.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

zithe said:


> I thought beemer's symbolized being over the age of 40 and having a divorce.



No beemers around here mean either

a) You're from the eastern part of Europe (thats the case most of the time in my country)
b) You're a greasy business guy with a ponytail


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jan 7, 2010)

Pinchy said:


> Been in Aus for a while.
> 
> Was gonna get it, till they wanted $1200 AUD for it.



Holy crap!!!!!  

the whole thermaltake company isn't even worth that


----------

